# Nov. 9, 2005: Grizzlies at Celtics Official Game Thread



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

<html><head><title><center>Untitled Document</title><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css"><!--.style2 {font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;font-size: 10px;}.style3 {font-size: 10px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}.style4 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }.style5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-weight: bold;font-size: 10px;}.style6 {font-size: 6px}--></style></head>
<body><center><table width="569" height="165" border="1"><tr><td width="139"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mem_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(3-1)</span></p></div></td><td width="15"><div align="center"><p><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadTeamResults?statsId1=29&statsId2=2&">vs</a></p><p> </p></div></td><td width="139" height="159"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/bos_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(1-2)</span></p></div></td><td width="248"><p align="center"><span class="style5">Teams:</span><span class="style4"> <a href="http://nba.com/grizzlies">Memphis Grizzlies</a> vs <a href="http://nba.com/celtics">Seattle Supersonics</a></span></p><p align="center" class="style3"><strong>Date: </strong>Wednesday, Nov. 9, 2005</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Time:</strong> 6:30 CST</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Place:</strong> <a href="http://www.tdbanknorthgarden.com">TD Banknorth Garden</a>, Boston, MA</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>TV:</strong> NBA LP, FSN</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Radio: </strong><a href="http://www.soulclassics.com">103.5 FM</a> and <a href="http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/schedule/radio_broadcast_affiliates-0405.html">Affiliates</a></p> <p align="center" class="style4"> </p> </center></td></tr></table>

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center>
<center><p align="left" class="style6"> </p><table width="510" height="133" border="1"><tr><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3009.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/2633.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3516.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="35"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3513.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="120"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3116.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr><tr><td height="23"><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3009&statsId2=3841&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=2633&statsId2=3264&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3516&statsId2=3253&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3513&statsId2=3246&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3116&statsId2=3222&">vs</a></div></td></tr><tr><td height="102"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3841.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3264.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3253.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3246.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3222.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr></table><p> </p></center></body></center></html><center>







Roster *|* GrizzTime *|* Team Stats *|* Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes *|* Milestones







Roster *|* Game Site *|* Team Stats *|* Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes *|* Milestones


Game Preview *|* Live Stats *|* Play by Play *|* Box Score *|* Shot Charts *|* Game Flow *|* Game Recap *|* Local Coverage


*Note:* Game Thread Best Viewed at 1024x768​


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Boston Celtics Forum Game Thread

uCash Sportsbook Game Link
*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html

Memphis Grizzlies - first place in the West. 

It's only been four games, but I've liked what I've seen. We're beating teams we should beat, and we're blowing out teams we should be blowing out.

I'm looking for another 20+ point game from Pau. Boston's interior D isn't much better than what he saw last night.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

You guys have cooler player pics in your game threads...

_Go C's_


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Did you like that block, Rawse?

Oh my.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This is going to be an ugly game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

End of the first with Memphis leading Boston by one; 27-28.

 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#5d76a8">*MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Stoudamire, PG</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Jones, GF</td><td>9</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shane Battier, SF</td><td>12</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pau Gasol, PF</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lorenzen Wright, C</td><td>9</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Roberson, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Burks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bobby Jackson, PG</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Miller, GF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cardinal, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dahntay Jones, SG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lawrence Roberts, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hakim Warrick, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Thomas, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jake Tsakalidis, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*12-21*</td><td>*3-8*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*28*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*57.1%*</td><td>*37.5%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 2 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>11</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>10</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>11</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*10-15*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*6-7*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*27*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*85.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (5)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I love the way the Grizz are playing. Keep it up!!!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Alright, I'll give Ren credit. He's been crashing the boards these last 2 games, but he better watch out. Lawrence Roberts is knocking at the door for that starting spot down the road...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Eddie Jones and pretty much all of Memphis' roster is abusing Boston's dismal defense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are down twelve, 59-47, to the Memphis Grizzlies at halftime.

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> [size=-2]  <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#5d76a8">*MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Stoudamire, PG</td><td>11</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Jones, GF</td><td>17</td><td>5-10</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shane Battier, SF</td><td>12</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pau Gasol, PF</td><td>17</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lorenzen Wright, C</td><td>11</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Roberson, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bobby Jackson, PG</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dahntay Jones, SG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Burks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Miller, GF</td><td>10</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cardinal, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lawrence Roberts, F</td><td>11</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-3</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hakim Warrick, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Thomas, PF</td><td>8</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jake Tsakalidis, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*23-41*</td><td>*6-15*</td><td>*7-11*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*59*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*56.1%*</td><td>*40.0%*</td><td>*63.6%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (11)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>18</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>19</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>17</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>20</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>18</td><td>6-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*16-28*</td><td>*3-4*</td><td>*12-15*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*47*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*57.1%*</td><td>*75.0%*</td><td>*80.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (9)</td></tr></tbody> </table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> [/size]


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Premier said:


> Did you like that block, Rawse?
> 
> Oh my.


That proved to me anything I needed to know. I thought of this the second I saw that block.

Jeez.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, we led rebounds 20-12 at the half against a good-rebounding Celtics team. We're really crashing the boards and hustling hard. Lawrence Roberts and the rest of our bench gave us a big lift in the second quarter, and if he can do this every night and show the ability to stay in front of the opposing center (Blount destroyed Wright in the first), then I'd welcome him into the starting lineup with open arms.

John Thomas had a nifty up-and-under.

Pau's not having a great game, but he's drawing all sorts of attention, leaving Eddie Jones open to bury those threes.

We need to watch turnovers and maintain this lead through the third.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

They're running, and it's working. Where's the D on transition?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Are you kidding me with that Pierce shot? What a dagger...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I never thought I'd say this, but take Pau out. He isn't doing anything, and we need some rebounds. Bring in Lawrence Roberts and some shooters.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Oh. My. God.

The Grizzlies still cannot hold a lead apparently.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

LAWRENCE ROBERTS AND BOBBY JACKSON! Yes!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

UKfan4Life said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> The Grizzlies still cannot hold a lead apparently.


We just need to watch our turnovers and not make so many bonehead decisions. Pau's creating so much room, and we're just not hitting open shots. West is killing our point guards.

We just need to score four or five points in a row and re-establish some momentum. And rebound. Once the benches come in, I'm confident we'll retake the lead.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Someone fix the scoreboard! WE'RE UP 2!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Way to go, Bobby. We needed that so bad.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bobby Jackson! :banana:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey Rawse, in your time at MSU while Roberts was there, please tell me you yelled at him to work on his FTs. Please. It is a basic basketball fundamental! IF YOU CAN GET TO THE LINE, HIT YOUR FTS!!!!

BOBBY JACKSON!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Memphis goes on a 7-0 run to close out the third quarter, leading now, by six 76-71.

 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#5d76a8">*MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damon Stoudamire, PG</td><td>22</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Jones, GF</td><td>27</td><td>6-14</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shane Battier, SF</td><td>18</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pau Gasol, PF</td><td>27</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lorenzen Wright, C</td><td>18</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Roberson, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bobby Jackson, PG</td><td>14</td><td>4-6</td><td>2-4</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dahntay Jones, SG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Burks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Miller, GF</td><td>19</td><td>2-7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cardinal, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lawrence Roberts, F</td><td>14</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-5</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hakim Warrick, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Thomas, PF</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jake Tsakalidis, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*30-57*</td><td>*9-20*</td><td>*7-15*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*27*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*76*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*52.6%*</td><td>*45.0%*</td><td>*46.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 11 (22)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>29</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>30</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>28</td><td>4-9</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>30</td><td>6-10</td><td>3-3</td><td>8-10</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>23</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>31</td><td>8-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*24-47*</td><td>*7-9*</td><td>*16-22*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*71*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*51.1%*</td><td>*77.8%*</td><td>*72.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 11 (11)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

UKfan4Life said:


> Hey Rawse, in your time at MSU while Roberts was there, please tell me you yelled at him to work on his FTs. Please. It is a basic basketball fundamental! IF YOU CAN GET TO THE LINE, HIT YOUR FTS!!!!
> 
> BOBBY JACKSON!!


Lawrence was fairly infamous for his cruddy FT shooting in his two years at State. 

I don't imagine the total NCAA FT average is that good, but Lawrence was probably smack in the middle. Don't hope for anything more than 65 percent.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

BJax + Lawrence Roberts = Our fuel right now.

Don't pretend like you're not proud of Roberts, Rawse. :bsmile:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

UKfan4Life said:


> BJax + Lawrence Roberts = Our fuel right now.
> 
> Don't pretend like you're not proud of Roberts, Rawse. :bsmile:


He's bailed us out tonight, along with B-Jax.

I'm pumping my fists with my roommates during the game and then coming back here for timeouts.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

BOBBY ****ING JACKSON!

Did Scalabrine just hurt us? Wow.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Roberts....Rookie mistake. Grrrr.... :curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh, come on.

_I _could've made that three with Dickau completely shut down by that pick.

God, where is Marcus Banks when you need him?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jesus. Free throws...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I loved Bobby Jackson passing up a layup on the fast break and then canning the three. Not sure what he was doing, but there must be a method to the madness.

Lawrence Roberts has embarrassed himself from the line tonight, but played great in every other area.

Boston is unconscious from downtown, and then bench is actually doing something now.

Nervousness.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hand it to him next time, Ren.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Does Al Jefferson ever miss those baby floaters? It's not like we haven't been guarding him.

Whoa! Nice continuation from Ren! Huge play!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

_Another_ And1 from Memphis. This time converted by Stoudamire.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

How can an NBA team shoot 45 percent for three, and suck so, so bad from the free throw line?

We're the Memphis Bruce Bowens.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pretty much.

Mike Miller in particular.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

We could have a comfy lead right now if we had been hitting out FTs.

Ren to the line...........................................

Misses the first...wow....I am so pissed off....

Misses the second......I'm ready to kill....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Whew, that _couldn't_ have been what Doc wanted coming out of that timeout.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Premier said:


> Pierce = CLUTCH = Lead


 Quoted for emphasis x two.

Offensive foul on Gasol.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What a hometown call that was...Jefferson even leaned and stuck his arm out.

Bigtime steal from EJ!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

WHAT A ****ING BULL**** OFFENSIVE FOUL CALL!!!!! JEFFERSON WAS STILL MOVING!!! THERE'S NOT EVEN ANY DOUBT!!!!!!!!! WTF KIND OF OFFICIATING IS THAT!?!?

And to any Boston fans reading this, don't worry, I'll come to my senses after the game.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

EDDIE JONES!!!!!




Alright guys! Defense!!!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Eddie Jones is the _story_ tonight!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky wins the game.

Nirvana!

Perfect play and execution from Pierce.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Man, **** Ricky Davis.

And **** this team's FT shooting. We would have won by double-digits easily had we hit our FTs. Oh well. Game is over. That was a sad showing.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Of course. When does Boston _not_ beat us at the buzzer?

How depressing.

We're a much, much better ballclub than this Boston team. If I'm Fratello, I practice free throws until these guys can't lift their arms. We were lousy last night from the stripe, and tonight was embarrassing.

Ricky Davis nailed that shot, but we beat ourselves tonight.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

damon shouldnt have been in there for the last play. he was late getting to ricky. gotta be a better defender on the bench. 
im sure you guys have heard the rumors that eddie is a choker.. dont believe the hype, he was huge in the final minute. 2 steals, 2-2 ft to go up 1, and 1-1 fg to go up 1.
heartbreaking loss though.. ok off to the heat game


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Of course. When does Boston _not_ beat us at the buzzer?
> 
> How depressing.
> 
> ...


The way my coach used to do it on FT shooting off-nights is the next practice we'd go drill, 10 FTs, drill, 10 FTS, drill, 10 FTs, etc. Then, at the end of practice, you can't leave until you make 10 straight FTs.

Now, take this idea, multiply 10 by 2 (that's 20 for all you idiots out there), and that's what the Grizz should do tommorrow.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm very surprised that Memphis would struggle at the line like that. They are probably one of the last teams I would even imagine having a horrible free throw game like that.


----------

